# Information required about visa cancellation?



## almas_ali (Dec 18, 2008)

*i have come from dubai due to my internal problems, n after coming i have sent resign from my country by fax. now how can i cancell my employement visa? pls if any body know suggest me...Whether Embacies perform this role?*


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Yo Ali.

So you want to cancel your work visa? Your employer does that for you... you don't have to do it... at most you can just leave the country and never come back... there would a ban on you for 6 months and pay maybe 5000 AED... that's if employer is a a-s-s


----------



## almas_ali (Dec 18, 2008)

thx for reply, dear actually i have spent 5 months in my country, my work permit is cancelled by the company but as i have passport my self so visa is still active so in this case i can't sent my passport to the company to uae so wat should i do in this case? Can i cancell my visa from uae embacy in my country?


----------

